# To carbon clean or to not



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Carbon cleaning seems to be the latest trend, and I do a lot of short journeys in my 50k mile tts....so my questions are:
1. Does it really need doing seen as its not in the service manual.
2.Does it make a difference 
3. Can it damage the engine 
4. What is the best, safest method 
Finally what millage would you recommend it being done or is that not a factor, in which case when do you know when it should be done if at all?

Thoughts welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a watch from Deutsche Auto Parts -

What it looks like, methods of removal, injectors and prevention -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS8riAa ... dt_INMAd4M

Carbon cleaning discussion starts at 9:00 -





Depending on the level of carbon buildup, the methods of removal vary from chemical solvents, to abrasive media such as walnut shells or dry ice. When shopping around for someone to do this kind of work, I would ask very specific questions about preparation, the actual method of cleaning (e.g. chemical, walnut vs. ice) and be sure to request before and after photos to ensure who ever does it has done the job properly.
.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

I done mine myself whilst I was replacing the injectors


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ SeanTTS - Looks pretty good! 

Few questions for you -

1.) What did you use and how did you clean them? 
2.) Any issues getting the valves closed before you cleaned them?
3.) About how much time did it take to get it all apart, cleaned up, and back together?

Can you provide some details about what was involved and how difficult it was to get them this clean?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Use water base Industrial grade Carbon Cleaner that smells like kerosene. All the carbon build up will disappear like magic. https://www.google.com/patents/US2509197


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

There were 3 cylinders which had the valves closed so I started with those, I used some intake and carb cleaner to soak the valves before starting, i then used a series of pick tools and a dremmel with a long wire wheel attachment to help remove the carbon.

I taped a silicone tube nozzle to a hoover to help suck out the carbon I had scraped off, this process takes some time as the carbon is baked on.

For the valves that were open I used a socket and ratchet on the crank to rotate the engine clockwise until the final cylinder inlet valves were closed.

When I was happy with the results I then made sure there was no contaminants left in any of the ports or any intake and carb cleaner to make sure I didn't hydraulic the engine. Final stage was too use a compressor to blow out all off the ports (when closed) and finally I ran a small magnet round the valves to collect any stray wire from the wire wheel.

The hardest part of the whole process I'd say was removing the inlet manifold, there is a how to video on YouTube which shows you how to do this, luckily I'd had already removed mine to replace the injectors and install the runner flap delete kit.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

so was there noticeable improvement? I remember watching someone testing on a dyno before and after cleaning their valves (not on a TT) and the improvement was quite minimal (maybe 10hp).


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

I've noticed some improvement in the mid range, and also when accelerating on the motorway it feels more responsive, but that may be down to the new injectors


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Wolvez - Do you have a brand name for this material and have you used it?

@ SeanTTS - Does not look like an easy job, but the results look very promising! Great video by the way, really brings the point home of how cruddy they get. Do you have the YouTube link you mentioned on removing the inlet manifold?

Also, curious about what was your mileage at this point? Are we looking at 25K, 50K miles of carbon build-up?


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine was done at 79,000 miles here's the link


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, the boys from Deutsche Auto Parts. Nice!


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Did mine 2 years ago

https://www.facebook.com/AwesomeGTI/pos ... cation=ufi

Dynos etc in the thread. Mine had 45k miles on it.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Carbon cleaning seems to be the latest trend, and I do a lot of short journeys in my 50k mile tts....so my questions are:
> 1. Does it really need doing seen as its not in the service manual.
> 2.Does it make a difference
> 3. Can it damage the engine
> ...


Car Manufacturers & Car Dealership make profit selling cars. Do you honestly believe they will tell you something that will reduce their profits? The service maintenance suggested in the manual are "PERIODIC" not "PREVENTIVE".

Replacing Coolant, PCV, Thermostat, Water Pump, Alternator Bearing, etc. are not in the service manual. According to the Owner's Manual, the cooling system is filled for life at the factory. Coolant is the most important fluid to change. You don't want it to get more conductive, eat more aluminum and produce aluminum oxide. Search Galvanic/Bimetallic Corrosion.

Too much Carbon buildup in the intake will reduce air flow and will cause intake flap motor to work harder until it fail. It will also prevent intake valve to close properly when it hardens. The purpose of removing carbon buildup is to prevent intake valve from failing which requires removing the cylinder head.

Buy endoscope to peek on inside the engine.

How much vacuum (inch of mercury) can your engine pull @ hot idle? What is the reading of the MAF Sensor (G/S) at hot idle?



SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Wolvez - Do you have a brand name for this material and have you used it?


Kleen,

I used it to remove carbon build up in the Intake Manifold, EGR passages, Combustion Chamber and piston. I still haven't tried it without dissembling the engine. I think carbon build up is converted to co2 because it produces a lot of tiny bubbles similar to coke + mentos reaction @ 33-35 degrees centigrade.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Anakin - what did they charge you?

@ Wolvez - Is this what you used?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Wolvez - Is this what you used?


Not sure, but I think that is different. "Kleen Carbon Remover Idustrial Grade" is what I saw on the sticker on the 55 gallon drum. I only bought a gallon. The color is transparent,it's also water based and smells like kerosene.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is called "Piston Kleen Carbon Remover". Seems to be similar to what you described. From a company out of Abilene Texas. I sent them an email to see if this can be sprayed into the air intake while the engine is running in hopes of avoiding the need to pull the intake manifold.

http://www.orisonmarketing.com/document ... nKleen.pdf


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This is called "Piston Kleen Carbon Remover". Seems to be similar to what you described. From a company out of Abilene Texas. I sent them an email to see if this can be sprayed into the air intake while the engine is running in hopes of avoiding the need to pull the intake manifold.
> 
> http://www.orisonmarketing.com/document ... nKleen.pdf


Yeah, almost similar exept for the odor or maybe the kerosene odor was removed in their new & improved formula.
I can't find where The after photot is. Removing the carbon deposit on the bore and piston takes few minutes. Only the buildup on the EGR passage took several hours.


----------



## whoopsie (May 17, 2017)

Following with lots of interest. This may be of some interest, start at about 4:05 



. Amazing amount of gunk burned out of exhaust!


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello all, considering decarbonising my TDi wich has 125k on the clock. Seen a lot of videos but am a bit cautious as the process seems to move the gunk away from the engine to the cat. Would this cause the catalytic converter to gunk up or even the EGR for that matter?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Anyone used these guys - http://www.enginecarbonclean.com/ ?
Seems quite cheap - £99 for one car, £90 each for two or £80 each of three or more if all done together at the same time/place?
Reviews online seem to be good.

Might be worth some coordination with other members to get £19 off?

EDIT: Actuall after a bit more digging it might just be snake oil :?


----------

